# Kargaroo Access To Water Pump And Water Heater



## dsbrown (Nov 8, 2011)

I cant find how to access the back of the water heater or the water pump on my Kargaroo. There is a small hole under the couch but there is no way to installa bypass or access the water pump lines for winterization thru this hole.
What am I missing. 
I am new to RVing and to this site so please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I ended up taking the sofa off, lifting the panel to access.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

On the front panel of the sofa you can pop off the trim buttons covering on the screws that hold that panel in place. Once you have done that you can back off the 5 screws and and have access to the pump and heater from inside.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

I took the couch off and then removed the top panel and trimmed it to fit between the couch. 
Now I can raise the bottom of the couch and remove the top panel and access the heater, bypass valves etc.
FYI- while I had it apart I tidied up the wires, sealed all the ducts with foil tape and cleaned up all the construction dirt. I used a bunch of zip ties to bundle wire as this strengthens them. I figured it couldn't hurt and should prevent them from breaking over time. 
I use the extra space to store anti-freeze, spare water pipe and miscellaneous water pipe couplers. 
Just my .02 cents.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I took the front panel off the sofa, widened the screw holes so they fit into the sofa frame passively, and glued heavy duty magnets on the frame and the corresponding points on the front panel. Now the panel lines up on the sofa, the magnets hold the panel on, and it is easily removed to access the water heater, pump, and a small storage area we use for extra blankets.


----------

